# Any weekend shows/ training plans



## Mule (5 September 2017)

Has anyone anything special planned for this weekend?
I've got the riding club national eventing championships (in Ireland). I've been making a real effort at practising my dressage. I never feel properly prepared for the test. 

Our jumping is going well so if I can improve my dressage scores we might get a good result. It should be a fun day at any rate :biggrin4:


----------



## mudmonkey17 (6 September 2017)

I am going to somerford park for a weekend camp. Showjumping and xc. Should be good fun x


----------



## j1ffy (6 September 2017)

Ooh you beat MilliePops to it!! Early planning as it's only Wednesday;-)

I'm very excited as we're going hunting for the first time! Another Rockley Rehab and I are heading to Exmoor for a meet at Rockley Farm on Saturday, I can't wait


----------



## blood_magik (6 September 2017)

Can I include yesterday's mid-week show? 
The big lad went to his first BS show in months and was 6th in the 1.05m open. &#55357;&#56898;

Saturday I'm dragging my dad's oldie out to do some UA dressage and then I'm taking one of mine to have another go at E57. Moving up to silver this time. 
I might take my 3yo along for a wander round the car park if I've got enough helpers. 

Then on sunday the two big boys are at Muirmill for BS. Planning on moving B back up to 1.05m so I need to get my finger out and jump round a few fences this afternoon.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 September 2017)

SJ stewarding at a RC ODE on Saturday. After checking the weather forecast, I have just ordered some Nikwax cleaner and proofer from Amazon for delivery tomorrow. It looks like my trusty calf length Puffa waterproof jacket will need to be on top form...


----------



## Embo (6 September 2017)

Off to Chilham on Sunday for the 70cm unaff ODE. Only goal for the day is to complete - and maybe hope we don't get eliminated again 

Feeling wholly unprepared as I'm sat here in the Leeds office (I'm based in Kent!!). I'm missing 2 days of valuable prep time  Fingers crossed, eh...


----------



## Fiona (6 September 2017)

Heading out XC schooling with baby connie weather permitting....

Might go for a forest ride on Sunday too, but forecast not looking promising 

Fiona


----------



## DabDab (6 September 2017)

Crikey, this is early doors!

Good luck everyone competing, hunting, training and attempting to stay dry.

I'm taking big lad to flatwork clinic on Friday (coffee and cake included so that's the most important thing). Then on Saturday me and OH are giving friend's horse a lift to Solihull UA ODE as she's lacking transport atm. So will be dodging horses to do fences in their oh so tiny sj warm-up, wondering around xc course and then stuffing face in cafe


----------



## milliepops (6 September 2017)

Haha!  Only just finished last weekend!  

No horsey plans,   off to Ireland to support OH at shooting competition tomorrow for 4 days. You could even call it a holiday!  Hells bells :eek3:

Lesson on Wednesday


----------



## Notimetoride (6 September 2017)

Nope.  Lorry going in to have new floor this weekend so short hack and then going to do something totally non horsey with my long suffering unpaid groom aka husband


----------



## iknowmyvalue (6 September 2017)

Doing our first 80cm hunter trial on sunday, eeek! I feel slightly sick just thinking about it  only aim is to get round. we've schooled round the course, but that doesn't stop the nerves. If we can get round it will be a big step forwards for both of us though


----------



## LeannePip (7 September 2017)

Have a good Holiday MP!  Sounds very exciting - i'd love to visit Ireland, but i'd be tempted to go (horse) shopping!  



blood_magik said:



			Can I include yesterday's mid-week show? 
The big lad went to his first BS show in months and was 6th in the 1.05m open. &#65533;&#65533;

Saturday I'm dragging my dad's oldie out to do some UA dressage and then I'm taking one of mine to have another go at E57. Moving up to silver this time. 
I might take my 3yo along for a wander round the car park if I've got enough helpers. 

Then on sunday the two big boys are at Muirmill for BS. Planning on moving B back up to 1.05m so I need to get my finger out and jump round a few fences this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Is your yard all finished now BM?  Sounds like there's alot going on; I love hearing about all your boys!



iknowmyvalue said:



			Doing our first 80cm hunter trial on sunday, eeek! I feel slightly sick just thinking about it  only aim is to get round. we've schooled round the course, but that doesn't stop the nerves. If we can get round it will be a big step forwards for both of us though 

Click to expand...

You'll be great IKMV, just take each fence one at a time and enjoy the experience!

We are one week count down to Blenheim Eventers Challenge, this time next week we'll be on our way  so just doing some final prep for that, may head to Tweseldown Sunday for a bit of a school over some combos and a refresh.  I also passed my HGV yesterday (YAY!!) so fully self sufficient again rather than relying on drivers.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## zaminda (7 September 2017)

I'm taking my new one to her first endurance ride. As long as the vetting goes ok, and she behaves, the rest should be a piece of cake! That is of course as long as I get my yard move done ok on Saturday afternoon!


----------



## [59668] (7 September 2017)

Good luck everyone!

I am taking my new girl to our second ever dressage.  It's indoors, and she's only 4 eek!


----------



## DabDab (7 September 2017)

iknowmyvalue said:



			Doing our first 80cm hunter trial on sunday, eeek! I feel slightly sick just thinking about it  only aim is to get round. we've schooled round the course, but that doesn't stop the nerves. If we can get round it will be a big step forwards for both of us though 

Click to expand...

Good luck - Henry will be grand I'm sure. He's a big brave boy now



zaminda said:



			I'm taking my new one to her first endurance ride. As long as the vetting goes ok, and she behaves, the rest should be a piece of cake! That is of course as long as I get my yard move done ok on Saturday afternoon!
		
Click to expand...

Oo, exciting - please do a report....?


----------



## muddy_grey (7 September 2017)

No outings for me this weekend.  It is our yards championship dressage show on Sunday and I am totting up the scores! Should be a good day, with lots of amazing prizes on offer.  But it will be a long day so L can have a nice day watching the action from her field


----------



## DirectorFury (7 September 2017)

Hope everyone has fun and those competing do well .

Molly had her first jump (well, 30cm off the floor) last night, foot perfect if very strong and keen after she got the idea of it! More hacking for us this weekend, must dig the waterproofs out.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (7 September 2017)

Nugz is having a photoshoot on Saturday and then off to Tushingham for BD on Sunday.

I haven't learnt the test yet. All I know is I need to turn left at C...

Thankfully OH hasn't had to disappear on testing so I can drag him along to be chief pony whisperer while I try not to barf (its a new test and new venue for us )


----------



## littlemiss1 (7 September 2017)

Good luck everyone! 

Me & my show cob are off to Windsor Park for a sponsored ride on Saturday it will be our first one so looking forward to it, lets hope the rain holds off!


----------



## blood_magik (7 September 2017)

LeannePip said:



			Is your yard all finished now BM?  Sounds like there's alot going on; I love hearing about all your boys!
		
Click to expand...

Nowhere near, unfortunately. 
The outdoor has been postponed until next year now, although I suspect it wouldn't have had much use if it had been done given the weather we've had. 

We've been out at a show/clinic/lesson with one horse or another pretty much every other week since we moved so we're keeping busy. Wouldn't have it any other way, though.  

I might pop a report up after the weekend if I can get photos/videos sorted. I should have a few from previous shows lurking on FB somewhere.


----------



## GermanyJo (7 September 2017)

I am still feeding ventipulmin x 2 a day...So nothing very interesting for us, although I haven't heard him cough for 2 days now so maybe increase the exercise tomorrow. 
Good luck to everyone competing or simply off having some fun


----------



## Sussexbythesea (7 September 2017)

Never joined this thread before as haven't competed for about 3 years until did a showing show for fun a month or so ago and qualified for the Sunshine Tour at Hickstead. It could be our last hoorah as he's 22 this year so making the most of it. Got my competitors pack today. 

This weekend I'm mainly beginning to 'pimp my ride', sorting my showing gear out and having a practice in his pelham.


----------



## McFluff (7 September 2017)

Good luck to all those competing and having fun. 

My first post on this thread as lots of firsts for me and horse this weekend. First time affiliated dressage (the giddy heights of prelim bronze), first time in long arena (risk of getting lost is very high), first time without horsey help (but lovely non horsey OH has agreed to 'help') and first time at this venue - which will be the furthest we've travelled so far. I'm aiming for survival!


----------



## Hannahgb (8 September 2017)

I am taking the pair out for dressage Sunday. Haven't dared try take them out together yet so could be interesting. The mare hasnt been out for a year and has only done 2/3 shows so all good practice for her


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 September 2017)

First hack with Tullia. Friend rode her for me and I rode Daisy then I got on once we had established she is as safe as she's meant to be!  She's wibbly wobbly but such a genuine kind mare. I'm really happy!

Then for the deforestation fans... I did it!













Another hack planned tomorrow assuming Daisy's new owner can accompany us on Daisy.


----------



## DirectorFury (8 September 2017)

FfionWinnie said:








Click to expand...

Much better! Now lop half a foot off her mane and she'll pass as a warmblood . Glad she's behaving for you .

Horses had a day off today but hacked yesterday evening. I forgot that Molly hasn't done anything and sat deeply to the canter for the first time, and nearly got bucked off for my troubles . After getting her settled we went again and she was foot perfect; guess it's my own fault for forgetting that she's still basically green broke!
I introduced two reins to the bit (copy of NS universal) and she definitely prefers that so will stay with this setup for hacking now. 

We also tried and failed to get her and her hacking buddy to pose for a photo afterwards (hacking buddy is 16.3!)


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 September 2017)

Are you sure she's only 14.3  she looks huge there too!!

I don't want her to look like a warmblood - a show cob would be fine!!  I will probably hogg her just not yet. She was really funny about her naked legs. Hopefully she will be used to them tomorrow!


----------



## iknowmyvalue (8 September 2017)

DabDab said:



			Good luck - Henry will be grand I'm sure. He's a big brave boy now
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Hopefully he remembers to bring his brave pants with him on Sunday!  

FW, your new horse looks lovely! Wishing you lots of fun in the future with her  

Good luck to everyone else who is out and about!


----------



## Bernster (9 September 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Never joined this thread before as haven't competed for about 3 years until did a showing show for fun a month or so ago and qualified for the Sunshine Tour at Hickstead. It could be our last hoorah as he's 22 this year so making the most of it. Got my competitors pack today. 

This weekend I'm mainly beginning to 'pimp my ride', sorting my showing gear out and having a practice in his pelham.
		
Click to expand...

Oh how fab. I went last year, hadn't done much showing ever but I loved it. Good luck!


----------



## claracanter (9 September 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Never joined this thread before as haven't competed for about 3 years until did a showing show for fun a month or so ago and qualified for the Sunshine Tour at Hickstead. It could be our last hoorah as he's 22 this year so making the most of it. Got my competitors pack today. 

This weekend I'm mainly beginning to 'pimp my ride', sorting my showing gear out and having a practice in his pelham.
		
Click to expand...

How exciting. We have qualified too and I'm getting nervous now my competitor's pack has arrived. Never done a stay away show before, so much to organise.

Had a great jumping lesson yesterday in preparation. One more to go!

Tomorrow we were going to a dressage show and doing our test (as we haven't ridden it in a competition before) but unfortunately the show's been cancelled so I am having a dressage lesson away from home instead.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (9 September 2017)

Bernster said:



			Oh how fab. I went last year, hadn't done much showing ever but I loved it. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  I'm not a showing expert at all I used to do mainly dressage but it's too demanding for him now. We got soaked last night as caught out in a deluge on our fitness programme, my boy was a bit miffed that I took a poor old age pensioner out and got him drenched!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (9 September 2017)

claracanter said:



			How exciting. We have qualified too and I'm getting nervous now my competitor's pack has arrived. Never done a stay away show before, so much to organise.

Had a great jumping lesson yesterday in preparation. One more to go!

Tomorrow we were going to a dressage show and doing our test (as we haven't ridden it in a competition before) but unfortunately the show's been cancelled so I am having a dressage lesson away from home instead.
		
Click to expand...

Fab best of luck.  I'm only going for the day (Saturday) as not too far away. Hope the weather improves though as it could be a mud bath in the showing rings the way it us going.


----------



## DirectorFury (9 September 2017)

C'mon then, how did everyone do today?



FfionWinnie said:



			Are you sure she's only 14.3  she looks huge there too!!

I don't want her to look like a warmblood - a show cob would be fine!!  I will probably hogg her just not yet. She was really funny about her naked legs. Hopefully she will be used to them tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

We re-measured after another debate today and she came out as nearly 15.1 <horrified face>. Which would make Maddie at least 16hh <even more horrified face>. There's no need for a Sec D to EVER be that big.

Tullia looks super sweet either way, even if she's not a fan of de-haired legs yet . I'd leave the mane but shorten and thin it personally - however no mane means no plaiting which I can always get on board with!

We had another super fun hack today, the highlight of which was practising keeping pace alongside another horse in a fast canter. Both horses enjoyed that immensely and Molly bounced half the way home sideways. My friend showed me a photo of her when she bought her as a 4/5yo - I'd give my right arm to have had her at that age. 





I've not forgotten about Maddie, she's happily eating in the field and occasionally getting some carrots and fuss. With a bit of luck she'll be coming back into work in 5-6 weeks (finally!) so if there are a load of stupid ride-and-lead questions from me soon that's why .


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 September 2017)

lol it's great how she's growing daily DF 

How are you finding your saddle now?  Got a GFS for the moment but would like a cob jump saddle next year. (Here we go again!)


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 September 2017)

Love all these reports and pics. 

The RC ODE that I was helping at yesterday went ahead despite torrential rainfall at times. I was glad that I'd reproofed all my wet weather gear beforehand! I think that all these eventers are nuts (aka much braver than me) as there were hardly any withdrawals. The classes were 70cm to 90cm.

I somehow ended up as supervisor of the SJ pole picking team. The sloping grass arena got pretty cut up. Got stuck in picking up poles/moving fences with the team, as you do, and am really paying for it today as my knackered back protests...


----------



## scats (10 September 2017)

Accompanied my friend today to call two tests for her.  She did brilliantly well considering last night we had to have one of the yard horses put to sleep very suddenly while his owner was on holiday. My friend was looking after him so it was an incredibly upsetting and traumatic evening.

We all feel a bit battered today, emotionally.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (10 September 2017)

I'm sorry to hear about the horse at your yard scats, that sounds like a horrible experience  

In our weekend news, we did it! Our first 80cm XC round! Nobody died, nobody wet their pants (though it was a close call  ) and best of all we went CLEAR! It was very slow, and we ended up nearly 2mins over the optimum time (did you know monsters are more likely to eat horses if said horse is cantering  ) but we can work on that another day. I'm just over the moon that we got round in one piece, and got over all the fences! For a horse that just a year ago couldn't canter a circle or jump, and who'd never been XC, and a rider who cried walking a 65cm XC course at the beginning of the summer, I don't think that's bad going


----------



## LeannePip (10 September 2017)

iknowmyvalue said:



			In our weekend news, we did it! Our first 80cm XC round! Nobody died, nobody wet their pants (though it was a close call  ) and best of all we went CLEAR! It was very slow, and we ended up nearly 2mins over the optimum time (did you know monsters are more likely to eat horses if said horse is cantering  ) but we can work on that another day. I'm just over the moon that we got round in one piece, and got over all the fences! For a horse that just a year ago couldn't canter a circle or jump, and who'd never been XC, and a rider who cried walking a 65cm XC course at the beginning of the summer, I don't think that's bad going 





Click to expand...

Well done  

Well I made the last minute decision to clip Rubes this morning ahead of our Blenheim adventure on Thursday. . . before going XC schooling - NOT my wisest idea; and then It rained, and the wind and then just to make sure, it rained some more!

She was a little exuberant to say the least, i could have fallen off in excess of 10 times, and she was so exuberant, she managed to snap my neck strap!  We just about survived and live to fight another day.  

Does anyone else find towards the end of the season their horses are just TOOO fit!? 

Hoping pic works; just a still from a video . . .







eta - HOW DO YOU GET PHOTOS TO WORK! :'(


----------



## Mule (11 September 2017)

Came 6th in the riding club national eventing championships. Am very pleased with my clever boy. He's A Star.


----------



## LeannePip (11 September 2017)

mule said:



			Came 6th in the riding club national eventing championships. Am very pleased with my clever boy. He's A Star.
		
Click to expand...

Wow thats an excellent result!  Well done, you must be really proud of him!


----------



## Mule (11 September 2017)

LeannePip said:



			Wow thats an excellent result!  Well done, you must be really proud of him!
		
Click to expand...

I am really proud of him.  He looked a bit bemused at all the hugs he was getting. :biggrin4:


----------



## j1ffy (11 September 2017)

Well done Mule - great result!! Well done to everyone else who's been out and about, it sounds like a good weekend. Sorry about the horse at your yard scats 

We had lots of fun hunting on Exmoor! As I'd never been before I wasn't sure what to expect, but everyone was incredibly welcoming and friendly. Pocholo was a bit confused to begin with and wasn't sure about hounds charging up behind him, but he soon settled. It was a very quiet day, so ideal for us to look at the scenery and learn about this hunting lark.

We didn't have a great start as my friend's lorry broke down on Friday but thankfully only an hour from Rockley, so we were able to get recovered and the horses settled by 8.30 Friday evening. Sadly for my friend it seems her lorry has decided to permanently retire to the West Country so we had to pay to get the horses taken home yesterday. On the plus side, it meant we spent an extra night at Rockley Farm with fab company, and our boys got an extra night on the Rockley tracks so their hooves are looking great!


----------



## milliepops (11 September 2017)

Well done everyone, sounds like lots of good times were had despite some hiccups 

I'm absolutely shattered from being on 'holiday', got back at 1.30am and the 6am alarm was a struggle... but Kira doesn't do well with time off and I've a lesson on Wednesday so she needs to be re-tamed!  Rather uninspiring ride this morning but it's a start... 

Dublin was fun ...Went to the zoo, round the old jail, walked through Phoenix park and found some polo ponies, a fascinating exhibition of human bodies that had been partially dissected so you could see the anatomy etc, bus tour of dublin and paddling in the sea  OH and the team had a good time shooting and lots of Guinness was consumed.  Ready for a rest now   shame about work, isn't it?!


----------



## DabDab (11 September 2017)

iknowmyvalue said:



			I'm sorry to hear about the horse at your yard scats, that sounds like a horrible experience  

In our weekend news, we did it! Our first 80cm XC round! Nobody died, nobody wet their pants (though it was a close call  ) and best of all we went CLEAR! It was very slow, and we ended up nearly 2mins over the optimum time (did you know monsters are more likely to eat horses if said horse is cantering  ) but we can work on that another day. I'm just over the moon that we got round in one piece, and got over all the fences! For a horse that just a year ago couldn't canter a circle or jump, and who'd never been XC, and a rider who cried walking a 65cm XC course at the beginning of the summer, I don't think that's bad going 





Click to expand...

You pair of superstars! Can't believe how far you've brought him and yourself on in the space of one summer. Really really well done



mule said:



			Came 6th in the riding club national eventing championships. Am very pleased with my clever boy. He's A Star.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, fantastic result. You must be chuffed to bits with him


----------



## Mule (11 September 2017)

j1ffy said:



			Well done Mule - great result!! Well done to everyone else who's been out and about, it sounds like a good weekend. Sorry about the horse at your yard scats 

We had lots of fun hunting on Exmoor! As I'd never been before I wasn't sure what to expect, but everyone was incredibly welcoming and friendly. Pocholo was a bit confused to begin with and wasn't sure about hounds charging up behind him, but he soon settled. It was a very quiet day, so ideal for us to look at the scenery and learn about this hunting lark.

We didn't have a great start as my friend's lorry broke down on Friday but thankfully only an hour from Rockley, so we were able to get recovered and the horses settled by 8.30 Friday evening. Sadly for my friend it seems her lorry has decided to permanently retire to the West Country so we had to pay to get the horses taken home yesterday. On the plus side, it meant we spent an extra night at Rockley Farm with fab company, and our boys got an extra night on the Rockley tracks so their hooves are looking great!
		
Click to expand...

That sounds great. I did a few hunts last season and loved it too. I'm definitely going to do more this year.


----------



## Mule (11 September 2017)

DabDab said:



			You pair of superstars! Can't believe how far you've brought him and yourself on in the space of one summer. Really really well done



Wow, fantastic result. You must be chuffed to bits with him 

Click to expand...

Thanks dab. How did your clinic go?


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 September 2017)

Like, what took me so long! 








First lesson booked with her so thought I better crack on...


----------



## j1ffy (11 September 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Like, what took me so long! 








First lesson booked with her so thought I better crack on...
		
Click to expand...

Wow, what a transformation! She looks fab, what a lovely neck and head she had under all that mane!!


----------



## DabDab (11 September 2017)

mule said:



			Thanks dab. How did your clinic go?
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant actually - instructor had never met us before but instantly got the idiot horse and instantly got idiot me, which I can honestly say has never happened before. Put her finger immediately on a key weak link - once corrected the quality of the work was fantastic. So definitely going to try to get back to her again before too long if she'll have me.

Ahhhh, that's better FW - still not forgiven you for taking those feathers off though


----------



## iknowmyvalue (11 September 2017)

DabDab said:



			You pair of superstars! Can't believe how far you've brought him and yourself on in the space of one summer. Really really well done
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I've got hope of turning him into a real event horse yet  Fab that your clinic went well, it's such a great feeling when you find an instructor who you really click with, and things start making sense!

FW, she's lovely! She looks very smart all clipped out like that


----------



## Mule (11 September 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Like, what took me so long! 








First lesson booked with her so thought I better crack on...
		
Click to expand...

It suits her. How is little Epic?


----------



## DirectorFury (11 September 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Like, what took me so long! 








First lesson booked with her so thought I better crack on...
		
Click to expand...

<heart eyes>. She looks fab - you've definitely got a good eye for a horse! 
About jump saddles...I'm mostly happy with mine, it fits pretty much everything I've ever put it on. There are a few changes I would make if I was ordering another (position of the knee/thigh block, narrower twist, and stirrup bars mostly) but it works well for me most of the time. My only big complaint is that the elastic in the (free) saddle cover went after a year .

Sorry to hear about the horse on your yard Scats, always hard when one goes .
Great result iknow, hopefully the first of many .
Glad you survived post-clipping LP, how on earth did she snap the neck strap?  For photos try imgur.
Amazing result mule! 
Good news about the hunting being fun, less good about the lorry j1ffy. Very jealous of you being close enough to Rockley to visit. Currently debating trying to get a referral to send Maddie down there.
Sounds like you need a holiday to recover from the 'holiday' MP .
DabDab, make sure you keep hold of that instructor! Ones that get you and the horse are very rare and very special.

Maddie is coming back into work in 4-6 weeks (finally <cries>), she's been off since the end of Jan and I can't say I'm looking forward to doing the initial sitting on! Molly had her first ever canter on each rein the school today, surprisingly she didn't do a 'panic run' which I was expecting (her go-to reaction to...well...most things) but was calm and rideable. I am optimistically planning an early spring dressage debut if she keeps improving like this .


----------



## Undecided (12 September 2017)

Super excited just to be back riding and having a lesson after a 3 week abscess related hiatus which has left a crater sized hole in his heel bulb!


----------



## zaminda (12 September 2017)

Sadly my yard move went so epically badly I didn't go anywhere. Took her for a first jump for a while and she was fab so hopefully out this weekend. Then there is s ride at the beginning of October for her first proper endurance outing maybe having another fun ride first. Note to self I hate moving!


----------



## j1ffy (12 September 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			<heart eyes>. She looks fab - you've definitely got a good eye for a horse! 
About jump saddles...I'm mostly happy with mine, it fits pretty much everything I've ever put it on. There are a few changes I would make if I was ordering another (position of the knee/thigh block, narrower twist, and stirrup bars mostly) but it works well for me most of the time. My only big complaint is that the elastic in the (free) saddle cover went after a year .

Sorry to hear about the horse on your yard Scats, always hard when one goes .
Great result iknow, hopefully the first of many .
Glad you survived post-clipping LP, how on earth did she snap the neck strap?  For photos try imgur.
Amazing result mule! 
Good news about the hunting being fun, less good about the lorry j1ffy. Very jealous of you being close enough to Rockley to visit. Currently debating trying to get a referral to send Maddie down there.
Sounds like you need a holiday to recover from the 'holiday' MP .
DabDab, make sure you keep hold of that instructor! Ones that get you and the horse are very rare and very special.

Maddie is coming back into work in 4-6 weeks (finally <cries>), she's been off since the end of Jan and I can't say I'm looking forward to doing the initial sitting on! Molly had her first ever canter on each rein the school today, surprisingly she didn't do a 'panic run' which I was expecting (her go-to reaction to...well...most things) but was calm and rideable. I am optimistically planning an early spring dressage debut if she keeps improving like this .
		
Click to expand...

We're not really close enough - it's a four hour drive, and longer for my friend who picked us up! It was worth it though, and luckily both horses (both Rockley Rehabs) are excellent travellers!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (12 September 2017)

I managed to conquer a new venue, new test (P14) without a caller and an Austrian coiled spring to get 66.1% (more points for the pony to match the record BD refuse to remove for me ) and some really lovely positive comments from the Judge 
Just need to learn to a) breathe and b) smile!!


----------



## j1ffy (12 September 2017)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			I managed to conquer a new venue, new test (P14) without a caller and an Austrian coiled spring to get 66.1% (more points for the pony to match the record BD refuse to remove for me ) and some really lovely positive comments from the Judge 
Just need to learn to a) breathe and b) smile!!






Click to expand...

Well done - lovely photo!


----------



## blood_magik (13 September 2017)

We had a pretty good weekend - the old boy did a sweet enough test on saturday for 63.04% and 2nd (happy enough considering it's been over 3 years since his last test and we only ran through it twice) and then R won his first elementary with a PB of 69.82%. 

Made a last minute decision to take the old boy out to BS with my big lad on Sunday. There were a few blips (one on my part - naughty jockey) so ended up with 8 faults in the 85cm open but there was nothing particularly awful and T really enjoyed himself. 

The big lad had a bit of a disaster and I ended up coming off at fence 2 so we had to do the walk of shame back to the lorry.  
We built the same course at home and popped over a few of the combos yesterday so there was obviously a bit of a miscommunication on Sunday. Jumping lesson tonight with a new trainer at a new venue so hoping it stays dry as it's outdoors.


----------

